# Bowtech Stalker



## jim36 (Oct 20, 2002)

Any info on this bow,I like the light weight of this bow but I've never got to shoot one.


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

*BowTech Stalker*

This is one of our best sellers!
It has what you want in a "meat & potaoes" hunting bow.
The 2003 model now has the infinity cam , hush kit & vibra blocks
as standard equipment.(As with all the other 2003 BowTechs) 
You will love the new rubber grip.
It will be warm in the cold weather, and should help reduce any hand shock that is left in the bow.


Ballistic Bob


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I shot a few arrows out of 2 different ones, and was very pleasantly surprised at how well it aims. Quiet, lightweight, reasonably quick and affordable. 

You will never see me owning a 1-cam bow personally (I just don't like them), but if I had to own one for hunting, this one would definitely be on my short list of bows to consider.


Unfortunately, neither of these was properly tuned for my own shooting so I can't tell you about the most important thing, how accurate the bow is.


----------



## jim36 (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks for the replies, And meat and potatoes is what I'm looking for. Something light ,smooth,accurate. Don't feel I need to spend 7or8 hundred to fill the freezer.


----------



## Tinner Bob (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a 2003 Stalker and it is light,quiet and fast . I have taken 5 deer with it . It is very accurate . It's currently for sale on this site . I'm looking to upgrade. Let me know if your interested. Thanks , Tinner Bob


----------

